
How I ditched my 9-5 and went all in on a fintech startup - navexa
https://www.navexa.com.au/blog/how-i-built-two-fintech-startups-within-two-years
======
igeligel_dev
Nice journey so far, I have some questions:

\- How did you get your very first customer? I am always having this problem
when I build something for myself first. \- What do you miss from your full-
time job though? There must be something :)

